# The Franchise's 2006 Mock Draft 5/28



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Keeping in a long line of excellence and tradition. 

*1. Toronto - Andrea Bargnani.* Skeptical how this plays out in the long run with Villaneuva and Bosh, but with Bosh playing the majority of his minutes at the 5 last year and Villaneuva/Bargnani capable of playing the 3, he's their man.

*2. Chicago - LaMarcus Aldridge.* He's going to be a bust but Chicago doesn't know this. And while they don't mind adding another perimeter player, you figure they have to go big if they don't plan on trading down. 

*3. Charlotte - Adam Morrison.* I think he's going to do fine in the NBA playing the 2 and 3. Won't take Charlotte out of mediocrity. 

*4. Portland - Tyrus Thomas.* Because they are too scared to take a player who plays the same position as Telfair or Webster (Roy). 
*
*** Trade: Atlanta sends #5, Childress to Houston for Luther Head, #8. Atlanta has to cut down on their plethora of wing players and no pure PG is worth the 5th pick in this draft ****

*5. Houston (from Atlanta) - Brandon Roy.* Tough choice for them to choose between Gay and Roy, but with McGrady playing so much better at the 3 spot and Roy more NBA ready, they go with the 2 guard. Perimeter defense and creating shots without McGrady/Yao getting touches have been the Rockets kryptonite over the past 2 years (along with shooting, rebounding, the list goes on), drafting Roy gives them an immediate upgrade in many aspects.

*6. Minnesota - Rudy Gay.* Garnett can't last much longer in Minnesota. They need to start building for the future in addition to what they can get for him. Even with upgrades this offseason this team is no where near 2nd round material, it's time to start over.
*
7. Boston - Ronnie Brewer.* His stock is going to continue to rise right through the combines. Getting a smaller 1 guard would probably make more sense but this limits Szczerbiak's minutes which is always a good thing. A backcourt of West-Brewer-Pierce is pretty tenacious and Brewer should be capable of setting up plays after a while. When you combine his athleticism and ability to get to the basket with his ability to create for others, you have a top 5-8 pick.

*8. Atlanta (from Houston) - Marcus Williams.* Hopefully a fat paycheck reduces the temptation to steal flat screen TV's from the Hawks locker room. Atlanta gets their legit point who takes off some pressure from Johnson, as well as two excellent shooters coming off the bench in Luther Head and Salim Stoudamire. Let's face it, O'Bryant just isn't good enough to be taken this high.

*9. Golden State - Rodney Carney.* Drafting Foye just wouldn't send the right message to Baron Davis, who earns $60 million over the next 4 years and isn't going anywhere. Carney is like Dunleavy, except with the ability to jump, finish and hit three pointers.
*
10. Seattle - Randy Foye.* Because Ridnour sucks, and is the biggest liability in the NBA on defense.

*11. Orlando - Maurice Ager.* Deciding to go with a college player this year, the decision pays off when Ager signs a contract with the Magic. They can't go with Redick, having him and Nelson as an NBA backcourt doesn't work. 

*12. New Orleans - Cedric Simmons.* Size needed.

*13. Philadelphia - Shelden Williams.* I'm not going to act like I know how Billy King thinks, but here's to hoping Shelden whips Webber into shape during training camp. 
*
14. Utah - JJ Redick.* Like Cleveland and LeBron in 2003, we have JJ and the Jazz in 2006.

*15. New Orleans - Patrick O'Bryant.* Size needed.
*
16. Chicago - Mardy Collins.* Size in the backcourt and a capable playmaker, great fit for the Bulls.
*
17. Indiana - Rajon Rondo.* HUGE risk by taking Rondo, but when Anthony Johnson is guiding you down the stretch and Tinsley is falling off the map, you have to re-evaluate. Rondo can't shoot and probably never will, but that doesn't matter too much with Peja and Jackson on your team.

*18. Washington - Hilton Armstrong.

**19. Sacramento - Saer Sene.* Probably too raw to be taken this high, but they need Keon Clark back. Or someone with balls to stand in the post.

*20. New York - Ryan Hollins.*
*21. Phoenix - Shawne Williams.
22. New Jersey - Richard Roby.
23. New Jersey - Paul Millsap. 
24. Memphis - Steve Novak.
25. Cleveland -** Oleksiy Pecherov.
26. Los Angeles Lakers - Quincy Douby. *
*27. Phoenix - Josh Boone. *
*28. Dallas - Rudy Fernandez.*
*29. New York - James White.* Isiah wets himself looking at White's combine numbers, but this decision might actually work out. 
*30. Portland -Hassan Adams.
*


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I've heard some rumors that Atlanta is interested in Randy Foye. How much seperates Marcus Williams, Randy Foye, and the other PG's in this draft?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Man Shawne Williams to PHX? I'd love this pick. Also, Josh Boone would be a good pick too for us.
But we'll more than likely trade one or both picks though.


I've been hearing McMillan for the Blazers is starting to push for Roy. He wants someone in there who is mature and went through college experience. Guess, we'll see who wins out.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

dissonance19 said:


> He wants someone in there who is mature and went through college experience. Guess, we'll see who wins out.


I've been hearing that the Atlanta Hawks owners are pushing for someone who is mature & went through college, too. However, in this draft.. that's EVERYONE. lol


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> I've been hearing that the Atlanta Hawks owners are pushing for someone who is mature & went through college, too. However, in this draft.. that's EVERYONE. lol



lol. Well, he probably wants to stay away from those kids who went to college for just 1 or 2 yrs. That can make a difference too.


----------



## MiNCED (May 24, 2006)

There is a very good chance that Boston will take Marcus Williams at the #7 so that will be in Atlantas mind before they make a trade to move down in the draft.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

No way the Pacers are taking Rajon Rondo.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

you have Mardy Collins at 16, 20, 24


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Shadyballa8D13 said:


> No way the Pacers are taking Rajon Rondo.


Why not?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> you have Mardy Collins at 16, 20, 24


 Fixed!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

A random trade that helps Houston? Why didn't you mention any other trades. Morrison is not going to Charlotte over Gay.

What does Morrison do that Matt Carroll doesn't do for them?


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

you have steve novak twice


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

HKF said:


> A random trade that helps Houston? Why didn't you mention any other trades. Morrison is not going to Charlotte over Gay.
> 
> What does Morrison do that Matt Carroll doesn't do for them?


have you been drinking again?


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

HKF said:


> Morrison is not going to Charlotte over Gay.


Damn HKF, I'm gaining respect for you by the second with your posts the last couple days.

Wanna see something hilarious? Adam Morrison trying to guard Rudy Gay during workout at the pre-draft camp.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> Damn HKF, I'm gaining respect for you by the second with your posts the last couple days.
> 
> Wanna see something hilarious? Adam Morrison trying to guard Rudy Gay during workout at the pre-draft camp.


arguing gay over morrison is perfectly legit although morrison is the better of the two but to invoke the name of matt carroll in the same conversation sort of shoots your credibility down just a tad.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well because Morrison is going to look eerily similar to what Matt Carroll brings to the table for Charlotte when he gets to the league. 

If you watched the last 10 games of the season for the Bobcats, Carroll played pretty darn well. However, Carroll is a role playing swingman off the bench. Which is exactly what I think Morrison will evolve into. 

I just don't see this great NBA scorer, but stranger things have happened. 

Here's my problem with guys who dominate the ball in college. They almost invariably always struggle at the pro level because they simply are playing with better players now and their talent level won't allow them to command that kind of dominance.

So someone like Morrison and someone like Randy Foye will struggle in my estimation, whereas Brandon Roy and Rudy Gay will thrive and to a lesser extent a Mike Gansey, will somehow make a roster and play in the NBA for 12 years because of his game completely off the ball.

That's not to say that Morrison doesn't move without the ball, but he was dominant on the ball kind of scorer and the people he will be consistently trying to shoot over in the pros are all either the same height as he is, just as strong if not stronger or they leap much higher and are quicker.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

HKF said:


> Well because Morrison is going to look eerily similar to what Matt Carroll brings to the table for Charlotte when he gets to the league.
> 
> If you watched the last 10 games of the season for the Bobcats, Carroll played pretty darn well. However, Carroll is a role playing swingman off the bench. Which is exactly what I think Morrison will evolve into.
> 
> ...


i dont think you can look at an adam morrison and use generic comments like, he dominated the ball......, his game is beyond that, on the surface he compares to a mike miller as far as height,athletecism and so forth but his game is much more focused than that, he has made himself a better passer,rebounder and 3pt scorer to the point where i dont doubt he would be better suited to play the shooting guard postion in the pros. he isnt going to have the in and out of game mentality of a rudy gay and is just a far superior offensive player than a brandon roy. i think he'll be gone by the 4th pick, hopefully to a team i follow and i assume one you dont.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, I think it's kinda lame to predict trades and have your team get the benefit unless a trade actually happens. It's too hard to predict unless you're just hoping they do and it never happens.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Why not?





Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> *17. Indiana - Rajon Rondo.* HUGE risk by taking Rondo,


 :raised_ey


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

If Memphis picks Steve Novak in the first round, then I'm going to hit Jerry West with a frying pan.

Hard.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

First of all, sorry about the multiple picks in 20-30, I was in a hurry and rushed things.



TheATLien said:


> I've heard some rumors that Atlanta is interested in Randy Foye. How much seperates Marcus Williams, Randy Foye, and the other PG's in this draft?


I don't know why Atlanta would want to take Randy Foye. His best case scenario is the next coming of Steve Francis with a quicker release. And Francis was much better at getting to the basket in Maryland. When you have all those talented wing guards Atlanta does, getting a playmaker to take some pressure off Joe Johnson is more important than a scorer. Which is why Marcus Williams is their man. 

Ronnie Brewer has impressed me more than Randy Foye in terms of NBA material, and I see him and Marcus Williams as the first candidates to be off the board by the time the big 6 (Gay, Roy, Bargnani, Morrison, Aldridge, Thomas) have been picked. Atlanta doesn't trade down unless they know for sure Boston is taking Brewer, because they really don't need more size in their backcourt (although Brewer should be capable of playing a Joe Johnson type role in the near future).

Mardy Collins doesn't have the skillset to be a lottery pick, although Philadelphia might take the best ball handler available.

If anyone is going to drop on draft day, it's going to be Randy Foye. 



Rawse said:


> If Memphis picks Steve Novak in the first round, then I'm going to hit Jerry West with a frying pan.
> 
> Hard.


Jerry West has to gut this team, including Mike Miller. Everyone is on the market with the exception of Gasol and maybe Battier. 



MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> Wanna see something hilarious? Adam Morrison trying to guard Rudy Gay during workout at the pre-draft camp.


 Seeing how Gay has no handle at this point, Morrison might actually come off looking decent defensively.



dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, I think it's kinda lame to predict trades and have your team get the benefit unless a trade actually happens. It's too hard to predict unless you're just hoping they do and it never happens.


I think Atlanta SHOULD look to trade down because no PG is going to be taken in the top 6, unless Boston plans on taking Williams over Brewer at 7. But in the end it's speculation on my part, so I agree it's lame.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> A random trade that helps Houston? Why didn't you mention any other trades. *Morrison is not going to Charlotte over Gay.*
> 
> What does Morrison do that Matt Carroll doesn't do for them?


More pre-draft bold statements that will bite you in the *** later? I'm still waiting for John Gilchrist to take over this league. 

Yeah, it's possible Gay goes #3. But at his size he is not nearly as quick as early TMac defensively and doesn't have the handle to get to the basket. Everyone agrees his potential is greater than Morrison's, but the aspects of his game he has to elevate are far greater than Morrison's as well. Charlotte loves flinging shooters off of low post screens and Morrison isn't going to be contested by many. Right now he seems like a great fit for that team. You're also underestimating Gerald Wallace (who is only 23), who is getting alot of respect from Charlotte and Bickerstaff after his near DPOY season. You can't put him next to Gay.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I think Atlanta SHOULD look to trade down because no PG is going to be taken in the top 6, unless Boston plans on taking Williams over Brewer at 7. But in the end it's speculation on my part, so I agree it's lame.



ah ok. But trades are hard to predict. You might as well have Atlanta reach for Marcus Williams unless a trade is made before the draft.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

dissonance19 said:


> ah ok. But trades are hard to predict. You might as well have Atlanta reach for Marcus Williams unless a trade is made before the draft.


Not to mention that Childress is a better player than Head IMO.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Jerry West has to gut this team, including Mike Miller. Everyone is on the market with the exception of Gasol and maybe Battier.


Gut it first. Draft a player who plays to our current weaknesses later.

If it's going to be gutted, I'd rather see a prospect like Sene, Shawne (I know they're already gone in this draft) or even Rudy Fernandez or someone who can be developed instead of a four-year college guy like we always get who never improves. Or at least get the best player available, which is certainly not Freije Novak.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

bruno34115 said:


> Not to mention that Childress is a better player than Head IMO.



very true.

hey you want in the club?


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

dissonance19 said:


> very true.
> 
> hey you want in the club?


I definitly do.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Jerry West has to gut this team, including Mike Miller. Everyone is on the market with the exception of Gasol and maybe Battier.


Hey, something we can agree on.

This team needs to be retooled and should be approaching the draft accordingly. In other words, we should not be drafting Novak.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

HKF said:


> Well because Morrison is going to look eerily similar to what Matt Carroll brings to the table for Charlotte when he gets to the league.
> 
> If you watched the last 10 games of the season for the Bobcats, Carroll played pretty darn well. However, Carroll is a role playing swingman off the bench. Which is exactly what I think Morrison will evolve into.
> 
> ...


While I think Morrison is going to be more like Mike Dunleavy than Matt Carroll in the NBA, I like HKFs post.

I had a post a month ago that said the same thing about Gansey. I expect Gansey will be picked about 30 players after Morrison and they'll put up pretty similar numbers over their careers.

Foye is a warrior. He will be fine, eventually, but he will likely struggle for a couple of years.

Morris Almond!


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

The Mad Viking said:


> While I think Morrison is going to be more like Mike Dunleavy than Matt Carroll in the NBA, I like HKFs post.
> 
> I had a post a month ago that said the same thing about Gansey. I expect Gansey will be picked about 30 players after Morrison and they'll put up pretty similar numbers over their careers.
> 
> ...



you guys are certainly entitled to your own opinions about morrison or anyone else but when you start throwing names like gansey and carroll into the mix it kind of questions your credibility. there isnt one area of the game that these guys are as good as morrison, maybe freethrow percentage, i'll have to check.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> More pre-draft bold statements that will bite you in the *** later? I'm still waiting for John Gilchrist to take over this league.
> 
> Yeah, it's possible Gay goes #3. But at his size he is not nearly as quick as early TMac defensively and doesn't have the handle to get to the basket. Everyone agrees his potential is greater than Morrison's, but the aspects of his game he has to elevate are far greater than Morrison's as well. Charlotte loves flinging shooters off of low post screens and Morrison isn't going to be contested by many. Right now he seems like a great fit for that team. You're also underestimating Gerald Wallace (who is only 23), who is getting alot of respect from Charlotte and Bickerstaff after his near DPOY season. You can't put him next to Gay.


Haha, yeah the John Gilchrist prediction kinda bit you. While I don't think Morrison is worthy of a pick so high, the Bobcats have shown a tendency to sell tickets with their draft picks instead of win games. Sean May was that pick last year when Gerald Green or especially Danny Granger would have been the smart choice. This year I can see them taking a player their casual fans will like, and thanks to Bill Simmons (who I normally love), Morrison is seen by a lot of people as better than Gay.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sean May was a good pick for Charlotte, believe it or not. He got hurt, but they are building a running team and May runs the floor better than most. He was starting to do 10/5 off the bench before injuring himself. I think he'll be a better player than people think. 

I still think he has more game then David West and David West is pretty darn good.


----------



## DocLoc (May 29, 2006)

Great Suns picks. :clap:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1363



> Evidence of this is in the fact that Brandon Roy is scheduled
> to work out on Saturday with the Houston Rockets, which confirms
> that Roy did not pull out of the Charlotte workout because of a
> promise from another team. The Rockets by the way are rumored to
> ...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1363


i'd hope minny would only do this trade if marcus williams is on the board at 8..
foye wont fit on the wolves IMO


----------



## Raptors15 (May 23, 2003)

I never post in the forum, just a reader for the most part. However, that trade proposal was so ubsurd, i had to post. Why in the world would Atlanta give up a superior player in Childress to move DOWN in the draft? That's the dumbest trade in the world, and the whole Houston franchise deserves to go to jail in that robbery.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1363


Not to mention in an interview Roy said he would be picked in the Top 6 by a team that will trade up.

Ding Ding Ding.


----------

